# quantum nitrous 30 rod and reel combo



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

is this combo any good?i have gotten my friend to spend more money and he likes the look and feel of this combo but i dont want him to waste his money if it is junk.So if you have any info of this rod and reel plaese help.
My friend and i dont know much about these reels,
my buddy said hey look it has 8 ball bearings i told him i bet more isn't always better especially since there was a 4 bearing rod and reel next to us that cost twice as much.
If you dont know anything about this spinner tackle please refer me to something you know of that is good and under $50


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It all depends on what you prefer. If the reel has eight bearings it should be pretty smooth. How does it feel when you are turning the crank? Does it wobble around or does it turn smoothly and balanced? 

I do not know if you live near the Cincinnati area but if you do check this one out: 
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Or this one: http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...varTarget=browse&cmid=PP_P0_2&cmCat=CROSSSELL


----------

